# Growing rate?



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Those are huge poodles!! Do you pictures? Of parents and your puppy? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

Max is a very handsome guy!!! Be sure to post lots of pictures. I have always had miniature poodles, so can't add much on the rate of growth with a spoo.


----------



## Orangemax (Apr 12, 2013)

I do but my iPad wont resize them to allow posting. Will do so when at a PC. Yes, both parents very big, mum is from Canen line and both parents beautiful, big boned, sweet temperaments and health tested.


----------



## Orangemax (Apr 12, 2013)

. 

This is Max, taken last week.....hope it works!

And a link to another pic, showing him learning to pay attention in a cafe despite other dogs and people....... https://www.dropbox.com/s/1je8tlyvinjjtys/SAM_0355.JPG


----------



## Orangemax (Apr 12, 2013)

Hopefully link to another photo, basic training on the Heath, with distractions from birds, children and dogs

...https://www.dropbox.com/s/x9b1nfqqx75pjxy/SAM_0365.JPG


----------



## Orangemax (Apr 12, 2013)

Anyone got a view on whether this kind of weight gain is ok? Be very grateful....


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

I have a toy so unfortunately I can't help you with this question. Have you checked with his breeder or vet? My breeder was very responsive to questions and they should know the norms.


----------



## Angl (Nov 9, 2012)

Darn it, I was hoping to have some information for you.
They quit writing it down for me after his second puppy visit.
At 8 weeks he was 11 pounds
At 11 weeks he was 16.2 pounds

He was growing really fast- I do remember that. 
He is now 62 pounds and 25 inches at almost 1 year.

He did have shoulder problems though.


----------



## spoo novice (Mar 22, 2013)

My puppy is 15 lbs at 12 weeks. He is 14 inches at the shoulder. His parents are 24 or 25 inches at the shoulder. This is my first spoo, so I am going to keep a weekly chart.


----------



## Orangemax (Apr 12, 2013)

Thanks everyone, Max seems heavier for his age, but he's tall as well, 17' at the shoulder....I can feel his ribs and his rump is still quite bony, but he's not skinny. I'll work on my usual "if I can see a waist and feel ribs clearly, with a layer of skin on top, all seems ok" basis. Just hope his joints aren't taking too much strain. We'll keep his walks short and slow.


----------

